# Rotary rakes: Pequea vs. Kuhn - best bet?



## DesiHay (Dec 18, 2010)

Finally going to move from side-rake (JD 640) to single-rotary to 1) speed things up 2) join two rows together on 1st cut light hay. My Case 3440 has to be fed decent windrows to roll a well shaped 4×4 of dry hay. The Pequea HR1140 looks right for me, but what am giving up from a Kuhn GA4220TH? Anyone have experience with Pequea, as it’s unheard of ’round here? Or would someone suggest better value with other make and similar characteristics?


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Krone trailed 38T did a great job for me last year.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Ran a Miller pro for 8 years. Switched to a Kuhn last year. Both are good rakes. I do feel the Kuhn follows the ground contours alittle better. I have never ran a pequea.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

I had a 9' pequea a few years back and traded up to an 11' H&S. The Pequea sold me on rotary rakes but it was too small. After getting the H&S I realised that the Pequea was lighter made. This past season I traded up to a Pottinger double rotary and I think they do a great job of cleaning the field because of the jockey wheels that ride just in front of each rake.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

From all of the info that I have gotten from other growers the Kuhn is a great all around machine. Having said that, I recently dug an 11' GA300gm Kuhn out of a neighbour's fence row. It has gotten sloppy at the central pin area and allowed the crown gear to move away from the pinion gear and this play cased the gears to become damaged quite heavily. Acording to the dealer they have never had this happen before and have no suggestions for repair. I beleive it was caused by turning in the feild with the rake on the ground with the headstock latched, not allowing for trail off in the turn. The only wear seens to be in the cast iron housing of the gearbox. Has anyone come acros this before, and what do you suggest.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Pequea equipment is made in Pennsylvania and has a good name. I have one of their trailers and some hay wagons but no other hay equipment. I did look at a rake last year that seemed very heavy duty and very pricey. I also seem to remember that someone was complaining about the welds breaking on their rake but not sure. I would definately look into a Krone. I have 3 different friends that own them (various sizes ) and they all love them. I have 2 Krone tedders and have been very happy with them. Mike


----------

